# I have another surprise LOL - updated pics page 2 (pic overload)



## bannerminis (Jun 15, 2012)

I hadnt even gotten round to starting their threads but Shimmer is due July 1st and Slaney July 12th.

Even though the weather was awful yesterday evening, myself and my neighbours sorted out the moving and changing round of horses.

We brought Sunny and Buck down to the big field and brought Shimmer and Tilly in to join Slaney. Rosie, Banner and Atiya are out in the smaller field.

So jobs done and all is well but Shimmer is being a monkey and enjoying tormenting Slaney so I split them after 1/2 an hr and closed my stable gates and Slaney had the back 1/2 and Tilly and Shimmer had the front half. All were happy and settled into munching their haylage and dinner.

I watched them till about 12.30 not because I was expecting someone to foal but I just wanted to be sure that they were all happy with their new living arrangements. And thankfully all was well and when I was ready to sleep they were all laid down catching a few zzzzz's of their own.

So flicked on the phone this morning and had a sneak peak and all was well. Slaney was just stood at the back and the other two ladies were hoovering to see if they could find something to nibble.

Out I go and had planned to turn them out into my little arena so was putting out water, haylage and breakfast before getting the ladies.

So in I go and start putting headcollars on Tilly and Shimmer and whatever way I looked back over the gate there was a little bundle of fluff 4 weeks EARLY.

Shocked doesnt even cover it as I had only tested her milk the evening before last and it was hardly 40% on the strips did I mention she still had 4 wks to go.

To make another long story short Slaney developed a bacterial infection which turned her milk into a thick custard like substance and her udder was fit to explode.

She has had 18 days of antibiotic and it went back to liquid but still held a rusty colour. But I figured it might sort itself out once the consistency was back to normal.

Anyway all this time she has had a full udder with teats separated and pointing down but with when I tested the milk was at 10 % and only started to change to 40% in the last few days but only barely at that. The top strip was closer to 40% and the bottom green one was between the 40 and 10%.

So I figured she would go early but apart from her being a big anxious yesterday there was nothing to set off the alarm bells. I put down her anxiousness to the fact that she was on her own since I put Banner, Rosie and Atiya out. Even though Sunny and Buck were out the back she was not impressed with that.

This boy is tiny and measured 19 1/2" with 7" cannons. The vet is coming shortly to give him the once over as he sounds wet and his eyes are a little gunky. He is nursing but still a bit stupid in that dept. and when he does suck the other teat starts flowing milk too so he ends up half drowned LOL.

No name yet but here is Bucks fully brother


----------



## Eagle (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations Karina, he is gorgeous! I am so glad all went well


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 15, 2012)

Quick update:

Vet has just been and given him an antibiotic to be on the safe side and he tested his eyes for ulcers but they are clear from that. He just said his lids are not fully developed and his lashes are closing down into his eye so causing irritation. He has given me drops to put into his eyes 3 -4 times a day and I have to keep him informed of his progress and to call if they are looking worse.

He is sucking well once he latches on but he still makes hard work out of finding the teat.

While I was holding him for his eye exam he fainted twice but once I put him back on the ground he snapped out of it. So I will be keeping a close eye on that too.

The vet said to go keep a close eye on his drinking and how he is getting on with it.

I asked about doing the IgG test but he would have to draw blood and wouldnt have results till Monday.

But we are keeping a very close eye and I will call him if I see anything of any concern.

But so far so good.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 15, 2012)

congratulations! what a neat surprise!


----------



## raine (Jun 15, 2012)

LOVELY BOY SO CUTE CONGRAULATIONS.. I LOVE IT WHEN YOU FIND ONE AND ALL IS WELL WITH NONE OF THE STRESS


----------



## Bonny (Jun 15, 2012)

congrats!! Hope he does well for you



He is very cute!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments



.

I went out to do his eye drops and his right eye doesnt look too bad but his left eye now has gone green from the dye but also has an opaque film over it. I have called the vet so he might be out again.

Even with a rug on the poor little devil was shivering so he now has a 2nd rug on and he had fresh shavings which now has a lovely layer of chopped straw on top so a very cosy warm bed. I also put on the heat lamp too and will close the top half of the door tonight to make sure there are no drafts.

I really hope he will be ok. He is very sweet and just too cute






.

Oh and Diane I think you might be right about the infection and antibiotic having something to do with his early arrival.


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats, I always get over watchful of the nursing, and when they start as a rule for me, even before thay start nusring, I give a boost of colostrum just to perk them up, so as not to go as long without, in case nursing is an issue, since I had a dummy foal last year..its clear you need to wait around to wait for nursing..





Good Luck with your handsome boy..


----------



## Eagle (Jun 15, 2012)

Karina one of my colts was born early and had problems nursing, fainting and keeping warm, it was hard work for 4 days to keep him on hot water bottles etc but he is fine now and a right little nightmare



and I am sure your little guy will be too very soon


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 15, 2012)

Karina, Congratulations on your new BEAUTIFUL PALOMINO COLT!! So glad that he arrived safely too!


----------



## chandab (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats on your adorable furry surprise. Hope he figures out the nursing and that his eyes improve.


----------



## Wings (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats, I hope he improves





I've heard a lot of early babies have eyelash problems, some people suggest clipping them and they grow back fine. Might be worth asking the vet about?


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope you're getting a good snooze in about now....and are feeling good in the AM.

Congrats again on the new addition to Banner Minis.

He's a cutie pie, for sure!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 15, 2012)

Beautiful little guy. Congrats! Praying for his continued progress.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I have decided on a name for my very little guy.

He will be called Banners Golden Warrior so he will be called Warrior. He has put up a great battle to survive and as of this morning is a lot stronger and acting a bit more like a normal foal. He still tires easily but he has his little moments of madness too.

He has figured the milk bar and knows where to go now and doesnt waste time checking behind Slaneys front legs LOL.

His eyes are better this morning too and the lashes are already moving away from his eyeball.

Also his eyes are less swollen looking.

I had to leave this as the vet had arrived.

So he has been given the once over and the vet is delighted with him. Normal temp and eyes are so much better plus he is acting more like a normal foal - no fainting either.

I will continue to bathe his eyes and give him eye drops for the next 4 - 5 days. But all is looking very good for Warrior.

Weather is not great here today so I am watching like a hawk and waiting for a nice hr to let them out and stretch their legs. Poor Slaney will have cabin fever if she doesnt get out but I do need to be very careful as if he got wet and cold it could set him back.

If he does get out I will try to get a few more pics but he will be double rugged so there wont be much of him to see LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 16, 2012)

Great news! So glad he is doing better this morning. Hopefully the weather will give you a break so he and his momma can get out for a bit.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I hope you are ready for some cuteness LOL

Slaney & Warrior got out today for a little run around and I snapped off a few hundred pics LOL

So here is Warrior (still double rugged) now 2 days old and doing really well.


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 16, 2012)

O wow he is to cute. Are those your girls they are so cute?Congrats on your handsome.I hope he does well.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## bannerminis (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## bannerminis (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah those are two of my ladies. Grace & Aoife (E - Fa). Grace is 6 1/2 and Aofie is 5 yrs old but she is tall for her age and everyone thinks they are twins LOL


----------



## Wings (Jun 16, 2012)

He is adorable





Great to hear that he is improving!


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2012)

bannerminis said:


> Well I hope you are ready for some cuteness LOL
> 
> Slaney & Warrior got out today for a little run around and I snapped off a few hundred pics LOL
> 
> So here is Warrior (still double rugged) now 2 days old and doing really well.


OMG! He's so cute. And, looks like he has tons of attitude.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 16, 2012)

How CUTE he is!!


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 17, 2012)

LOVE the photos with the girls.

I'd like to place an order please.

Two girls and a blonde pony ....

When could I watch for them to arrive?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 17, 2012)

lol Nancy





Karina, he is just gorgeous and so are your girls


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh my I go away for a weekend of luxury n what do I find?? One healthy mumma n a absoloutly stunning little pally colt!!! Oh my I am in love karina he is almost the sweetest thing I have ever seen that beautiful neck n head!!! I love those last pics what a dream baby!!!! Cuteness overload! Teaches me for going away n not checking in all weekend lol big congrats would love for him to come here



a few years n I would love a foal from him with penny lol jaw drop no other words to describe him!!!! Big congrats beautiful baby!!!


----------



## MeganH (Jun 17, 2012)

OMG Karina! He is my kind of palomino!!! perfect color! Congrats! I think he wants to come and live with me



... yup... HE DOES! I'll be getting a stall ready for him.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Cassie and Megan. I think he is super little boy too.

I am sure he would love to live in Austraila OR USA - I will ask him





A couple of pics taken this evening.











And checking out his sister


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2012)

Naw he is soo lovely so is she!! Her blaze is incredible lol

I love how refined and orrect he is already!! Congrats karina!! 3 lovely healthy babies!! How is your other little one going?


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 20, 2012)

Cassie just for you here is a quick pic I took with my iphone - today of Atiya with Uncle Banner

Will try to get a few better ones in a few days


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh that is such a lovely picture Karina, and I love the others of your gorgeous new little man - beautifully stretched out in a gallop and pointing his little toe, getting into practise for the show ring!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you Anna. I think this might be Slaneys best foal to date and there is just something about him and when he is out you find yourself staring at him. I think he is going to be a cracking little show horse and stallion.

I have someone interested in him but they are waiting to see how he matures over the next few wks.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 24, 2012)

I got a couple of pics of Warrior today - 9 days old. He was tired so not in the mood for posing LOL

The weather was nice here today so I took off their first layer - thought it would be too much cold turkey to take them both off. So tomorrow as I think its give down nice too I will pull off their dog fleeces.

He was fascinated by the drain cover











Scratching that itchy spot






Getting up after a roll


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Karina he is simply stunning - but I think you know that!





Please keep updating us with pictures to drool over, and of his little sister too - and any of your other horses, they are all so very beautiful!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank You Anna. I am so pleased with him. He is a funny boy as he is afraid of his sister. She is just too friendly for him right now so she torments the dogs or anyone that goes out LOL.

Pics of her added to her thread


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2012)

Those drain pics are adorable! What a little looker he is


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2012)

goodness i can see why you can't stop looking at him ! I can't stop looking at him LOL so glad you have someone interested in him! he is STUNNING! and is going to be one VERY handsome stallion in a few years! good work





oh and thanks for the pics of Ataya she is SOO cute! sucha tiny lovely little head and so cute with Banner running beside her!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok so I got a few more pics but these are from last week as our weather has been dreadful and if it continues we will be washed away. Its a real pain having all this rain right now.

Warrior has trebled in size in the last 2 wks - its incredible and I am convinced that Slaney produces milk like a Seal would (Extremely High Fat). He has a crazy muscled butt and is so filled out now. But then Slaneys foals all grow like crazy in the first couple of months and then slow right down to a snails pace.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 3, 2012)

And probably my favorite goofy face LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he really is something else isn't he! Apart from being a very beautiful little colt, most handsome too, he really is becoming a real chunka munka LOL!! And those rippling muscles in that first picture - WOW!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Omg Karina those pics are amazing



he is perfect in every way, you must be over the moon.


----------



## chandab (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like him, he's too cute.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like this boy and I really hope he gets to show.

He is a little more reserved then Belle BUT he is coming around and now sees me as his favorite person for scratches. He LOVES LOVES LOVES scratches and will nearly fall down in delight if you hit the sweet spot (which is everywhere LOL LOL)

And he really has packed it on - it amazes me what nature can do considering he was so weak and poorly the first day or two being a month early - you wouldnt know it to look at him.

He has sprouted a decent coat too and has a funky beard going on LOL. Would love to clip his head and neck but our weather is far too crap for that.


----------



## Wings (Jul 3, 2012)

:wub

This guy is such a ham! I love it!


----------

